# A newbie's guide to Overclocking a Athlon XP CPU



## TheMask (Dec 3, 2003)

CAUTION!!!
DARE TO OVERCLOCK AT YOUR OWN RISK!
YOUR PROCESSOR, MOTHERBOARD AND MEMORY STICKS MAY VOID WARRANTY WHEN RUN AT SPECS ABOVE OF WHAT THEY ARE INTENDED TO RUN AT


Pre-requisites:
1. AMD Athlon XP Processor 266/333FSB
2. A very good motherboard such as the nForce2 *which allows changing the Multiplier, FSB, Vcore, Vdimm etc in the BIOS*
3. Very good memory sticks such as DDR333 for 266FSB CPU and DDR400 for 333FSB CPU
4. A stable Power Supply Unit
5. Patience, tons of it

Overclocking ? an inexpensive way to achieve higher performance by spending as little money.

First things first, read thru the instruction manual for the motherboard and CPU and familiarize yourself with placing the CPU into the socket in the ?right? way, securing the HEAT SINK in the ?right? way, putting in the RAM sticks in the ?right? way.

Some background:

The speed at which a processor runs is the product of the FSB (Front Side Bus) and the Multiplier.
For a 1700+ running at 1466MHZ, it is FSB 133 x Multiplier 11 = 1466MHz. If u still remember 2nd grade math u will know that u cud increase the speed of the CPU by either increasing the FSB or the multiplier. For a thousand reasons known and unknown, CPU manufacturers, suffice to say INTEL & AMD, lock the multipliers on CPUs. AMD until a short time ago did ship out tons of Multiplier Unlocked CPUs making it the most loved CPU among Overclocking enthusiasts. But for the past month or so, even AMD has started to lock their range of CPUs. 

The Athlon XP range of CPUs are of two types ? Thoroughbred and Barton, depending on the core-design and the amount of L2 cache each CPU carries. Typically, Thoroughbreds have 256kB of L2 cache and most of them run at 266FSB (core clock of 133 = 266DDR), except a few high end ones such as the 2600+ running at 333FSB (core clock of 166MHz = 333 DDR). The Barton on the other hand carries a L2 cache of 512kB and all Bartons run at FSB 333 and the high end Bartons such as 3200+ run at 400FSB. 

If you look at the AMD CPU box packing, you will not find a thing about it being a Barton or a Thoroughbred. d**n AMD doesn?t even mention how much L2 cache the CPU is carrying. The best way to find out if the CPU u r looking at is a Barton or a Thoroughbred is by comparing the length of the core on the CPU. Typically, take a 1800+ in one hand and a 2500+ in another. Look at the core (the small rectangular metal piece at the center of the CPU). Compare. Longer rectangular core is essentially a Barton. The other, shorter one, is the Thoroughbred.

Enough of all that intro. Here?s pure OCing stuff.

Once you are up and running with your system, it is always better to run the components at their default speed to see if everything works. When you are satisfied with ur system and ready to get more juice out of it, here?s what you cud do.

1. With in the BIOS, increase the FSB in steps of Four. 

2. Boot into Windows and check for stability. Download programs such as Prime95, SiSoft Sandra 2004, 3D Mark 2001SE to run some benchmarks and stress the components. 

3. When u find it satisfactory, go into BIOS and increase the FSB by four more and repeat the steps 1 & 2. 

4. You may do this till your system doesn?t boot. Once your system fails to boot in, you may have to reset the jumper on the mother board to clear the CMOS. (check the manual as to how it is done)

5. Then go back into BIOS and increment the FSB in steps of One from the previous value at which the system booted fine. 

6. Run the programs, check for stability. 

Now you?ll reach a point where anymore increase in FSB even by 1MHz, will fail your system to boot. This is the max speed ur CPU will run at at this Vcore value. Vcore is the voltage that is supplied to the CPU by the motherboard. U may increase this value by a mere 0.25V and then repeat thru the stpes1 to 6. Once u have hit the limit at this value of Vcore, try increasing Vcore by another 0.25V and repeat the steps. Whatever you do, DO NOT INCREASE the Vcore beyond 1.8V for AMD processors.

More speed naturally means more heat. It is always best to install some Monitoring software such as Mother Board Monitor 5 (could be found on the last Digit issue I believe). Check for CPU and mother board temps. CPU temps should never go beyond 60C for an overclocked CPU to last for a long time. More heat means lesser life for the component. Hence investing in a good heat sink is worth the money. But as of now no good heat sink is available in the Indian market. So if u stick with the stock HSF (Heat Sink Fan), then watch your temperature.

Here are a few links from where you may download some programs that I mentioned!

Prime95 ? *mersenne.org/freesoft.htm
SiSoft Sandra 2004 ? *www.sisoftware.net/sandra
Memtest86 ? *www.memtest86.com
3DMark 2001 SE - *www.futuremark.com/download/

Say your prayers and GOOD LUCK with ur overclocking! Do let us know how u have done!

Suggestions and Criticisms are most Welcome!

ACKNOWLEDGEMENTS
Darklord
Anyone else who adds stuff or comments[/b]


----------



## GunshotSilence (Dec 22, 2003)

hey maan
a very good guide for a hardware(cpu, mobo) newbie like me
who cant keep track of all new cpus
now i know what is a barton and,etc.

but i wont overclock until i will have used my new(agar naya upgrade kiya to) for atleast one year
but still very good guide

can u explain about various mobo s -do they reallyhave a geforce card onboard and thus is an additional card needed?
and can u explain about latest pentium too?

i have a 933 mghz sine last 2 yrs i would like to overclock it


----------



## darklord (Dec 22, 2003)

Well Nvidia offers chipsets for AMD CPUs only for now.THe first chipset was Nvidia Nforce,it had a Geforce 2 GPU integrated.THe onboard grafix utilises system memory which is very slow than video ram[ram on grafix cards.].THerefore Integrated Geforce 2 will never perform as good as a card would.Actually it is use is intended to be conservative.

Later Nvidia launched Nvidia Nforce 2 chipset,a real masterpiece.THis one had Geforce 4 MX integrated.Same holds true here as stated above regarding performance.

I would like to mention here that the performance of these integrated solutions is way better than offered by Intel & VIA.

Also the boards based on these chipsets have an additional AGP slot,if you plan to use a proper grafix card.
Nvidia Nforce = AGP 4X slot
Nvidia Nforce 2 = AGP 8X slot.

You say,you want to know something about the new Pentium CPUs,can you please specify what exactly are you looking for?

Also looking at you current setup,it depends on the motherboard you are having right now.If the board is good then,YES you can overclock your current CPU a little by the way of DIP switch.Intel 810 chipset boards had DIP switches for changing the FSB unlike current boards which are jumperless.

Intel CPUs are multiplier locked,so only way you can overclock is through increasing the  FSB.


----------



## TheMask (Dec 22, 2003)

Gr8 Post Darklord!


----------



## darklord (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanx for the compliment.Actually you have written the above guide,i have just replied to the questions asked.


----------



## TheMask (Dec 23, 2003)

I hope u have seen the Acknowledgement in my guide (at the bottom of the post). The guide cudnt have been that without ur help.


----------



## shadowdm (Dec 23, 2003)

*Well done*

hi
Hey thatz  a lot of info. Good work. Keep on posting such emcouraging stuff. Now I can almost double my clock speed. (Warrenty time is over so I am really enjoing it(tough my teeth are clenched))
rgds


----------



## TheMask (Dec 24, 2003)

Keep us posted about ur OC experience


----------



## saurabh (Dec 26, 2003)

The forum at www.nforcershq.com is also quite good for AMD overclockers. You can get experienced troubleshooting help there on AMD overclocking.


----------



## cyanide3d (Dec 27, 2003)

well, heres my pc config:
AMD Athlon 1800 XP+
Gigabyte GA 7VKML
256MB PC2100 DDR RAM and the rest...
the stock 1800+ runs at 1.53 Ghz.
ive overclocked it to 2.1 Ghz. i think thats the max to which XP 1800+ can go.
my internal clock runs at abt 186mhz.
i have abt 8 cooling fans in the cabinet and i have fitted an a/c next to the cpu which cools this monster. i'm thinking abt upgrading the cpu to an XP2400.
i wanted to ask 1 question:
can dry ice or solid CO2 be used to cool my cpu or has anyone tried it???


----------



## TheMask (Dec 27, 2003)

cyanide3d said:
			
		

> Gigabyte GA 7VKML



Is that KM400 chipset based mobo?



			
				cyanide3d said:
			
		

> i wanted to ask 1 question:
> can dry ice or solid CO2 be used to cool my cpu or has anyone tried it???



i dont know. But if u find out anything about it, do let me know too.


----------



## cyanide3d (Dec 28, 2003)

nope, its the VIA KM266 chipset


----------



## TheMask (Dec 28, 2003)

with VIA KM266 and DDR266, thats a vey good overclock going from 1533MHz to 2.1GHz. Congratulations!

Could you give us more details about the FSB and multiplier?


----------



## darklord (Dec 29, 2003)

Heartiest congratulations on your succesful overclock.  

Anyways i would not suggest you going for extreme  cooling measures.

First of all they need a lot of skill to get everything in place and on top of that it is too risky.

Chances of failure are high.

I would suggest you try out water cooling first & then try these things.

As Masked mentioned above,please specify the FSB & Multiplier settings.

COnsidering that you have a KM266 chipset,that overclock is really very good.


----------



## cyanide3d (Dec 31, 2003)

well, the multiplier is at the stock value i.e. 11.5 and the fsb is running at about 186mhz.i know that the cooling is extreme but me and my friend had a bet going and i had to prove him wrong.


----------



## TheMask (Dec 31, 2003)

Nice man! so 186 is best u cud go to? or u havent tried beyond that?


----------



## cyanide3d (Jan 1, 2004)

well, i havent tried beyond that but the problem is that even with all that cooling, the temperature of the mobo is abt 53 C. i dont wanna go beyond that since i had fried one cpu abt 4 months back


----------



## TheMask (Jan 1, 2004)

u sure the temp of the mobo is 53C and not that of the CPU? :O Thats very high if it really the mobo temp, but for a CPU temp, its pretty cool


----------



## darklord (Jan 2, 2004)

Well are you sure that's the mobo temp?????  

It just can't be so much & if it really is then it is too risky to run at that temps.

Also,have you removed the crappy thermal pad from the northbridge heatsink?

Remove it and apply some silicon based thermal paste to improve heat transfer.


----------



## Apollyon (Jan 2, 2004)

cyanide3d said:
			
		

> the stock 1800+ runs at 1.53 Ghz.
> ive overclocked it to 2.1 Ghz. i think thats the max to which XP 1800+ can go.


dude,ur ram n mobo r holding u back...i can oc my dlt3c 1800 to 2.35 with ease with temps being 50c at load...n ppl have oced the 1800 to 2.8-3 ghz with prommy,peltier kits...


----------



## TheMask (Jan 2, 2004)

Lucky U Apollyon! i cud take my DUT3C 1700+ at the most to 2180MHz and my Barton 2500+ to 2225MHz... How i wish i cud get a uber OCing chip


----------



## Apollyon (Jan 2, 2004)

arre mask u have one of the the best ocing athlon ever - 2500 barton..y r u complaining????..i think u can easily go higher than 2225 mhz by lowering the fsb n increasing the multiplier...forget the shit about higher fsb=higher overall speed....185x12.5=2312 is definitely faster than 200x11=2200...check it out in any benchmark...sisoft..pifast..pcmark..
hey mask do u use both ur ram dimms while ocing??...ie (i think u have 256x2 ddr500??...really envy u man!!)...just use one 256mb dimm.....cause i have heard of cases where dual channel really drags down the oc....i do the same thing...just one 512 ddr400
btw i forgot to mention a very imp. thing....the oc i have achieved (2312mhz) is with just 1.55 vcore ...     ...n tested with 12 hrs prime95...so the best is yet to come...   ...


----------



## TheMask (Jan 3, 2004)

Well pal.. 2225MHz is the limit of my Barton. 222x10 or 202x11 or 185x12... thats the best the chip can do. 

Yep, i have 2x256MB set-up in Dual Channel. I know Dual Channel is very demanding, but i want to use it too... so i have never tried OCing without Dual Channel

And 2312MHz at Vcore=1.55V is very sweet  Many Congratulations!!! Take that baby to the limit and do keep us informed


----------



## darklord (Jan 4, 2004)

> forget the shit about higher fsb=higher overall speed....185x12.5=2312 is definitely faster than 200x11=2200



Can you please explain on what basis you can say so? :roll: 



> (2312mhz) is with just 1.55 vcore



That really is very good but according to me it is highly unlikely since it is an AMD chip. :roll: 

Could you please clarify this?


----------



## TheMask (Jan 4, 2004)

Darky, i have seen ppl do that. A friend of mine from Canada got 2600MHz out of his Barton! bugger sold it off as a 3800+


----------



## darklord (Jan 4, 2004)

Hey Mask,

It is not the clock speed i am surprised about but the Vcore,its not possible to attain such an high overclock at such low Vcore voltage.Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## crusader77 (Jan 4, 2004)

yea, the normal voltage should be around 1.65v and after o'cing it will increase or should be increased to 1.8 or so. i have tried o'cing my xp1700+ and after o'cing to 1.6ghz voltage was 1.8v.


----------



## Apollyon (Jan 4, 2004)

my 1800 is a dlt3c...so 2312mhz with just a .05 increase in vcore is easily possible :roll:  :roll: ....n i am  using it for the last 1-2 weeks without a single bsod...ppl have touched 2.5ghz on 1.6 vcore with this beauty
 n i had tested it with 12 hrs of prime95...temps shot upto 51c..
and what i meant about higher fsb not equal to higher overall speed was that when the diff between the fsb is small but the speed diff. is higher,only then does this apply.eg.185x12.5=2312 is definitely faster than 200x11=2200 cause diff between fsbs is just 15mhz, but diff between clock  speeds is 112mhz....so in such a situ. 185x12.5 is definitely faster    when its gonna be 200x10=2000 n 166x12=1992 then the 200 fsb will be surely faster...got it??
hoped this clears up ur doubts darklord??

and as for u crusader77, if u have to up ur vcore to 1.8v just to get a oc of 150mhz......dude u better forget ocing...n wtf do u mean by normal voltage=1.65v??my cpu is a dLt3c...if u know anything abt steppings the L in the DLT3C is supposed to indicate a stock vcore of 1.5V, DUT3C indicates 1.6v n DKV3D indicates a vcore of 1.65v n 333mhz fsb...get ur basics clear before u go around making posts:roll: :roll: :roll: 



			
				darklord said:
			
		

> > forget the shit about higher fsb=higher overall speed....185x12.5=2312 is definitely faster than 200x11=2200
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 8)


----------



## TheMask (Jan 4, 2004)

oh man, u beat me to it.. i had written, was about to post...but was looking for suitable links to show the Vcore codes... and i got a Notification that "a reply has been posted"

anyways....


----------



## crusader77 (Jan 5, 2004)

that voltage is normal for xp1700+ and also the xp2000+.and the increase in voltage was correct acc. to the cpu. now whether it is dlt3c or not i didnt know.i was just not sure like others ,how ur voltage was so low.
thanks for clearing it up Apollyon.


----------



## Apollyon (Jan 5, 2004)

no crusader77 u still don't get it...ur athlon 1700 can NEVER be 1.65 vcore by default!!!...it can either be  a dlt3c(1.5v),dut3c(1.6v) or if its a palomino core it can be 1.7v...same goes for 2000,2100,2200....from 2400 onwards its 1.65v....


----------



## crusader77 (Jan 5, 2004)

i understand whatu r saying,,but my bios shows 1.65v. there is a diff. of 0.5 v. i dont know why but thats what my bios is showing and when i overclock, it is 1.8v.  


also check out this info i got on a site:-
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Processor AMD Athlon XP 1700+, BUS 266Mhz, Socket To, 384KB, in box 

Information of the Product: 
Key of Article: 17399 Guarantee: 3 years 
Model of the Manufacturer: ATHLON XP 1700+ 

Additional Information: 

MARK: AMD
MODEL: ATHLON XP 1700+
DESCRIPTION: AXDA1700DUT3C
DISE#O: 462 PINS
BUS OF DATA: 266 MHZ
MEMORY CACHE: 384 KB
VOLTAGE: 1.75V
SPEED OF OPERATION: 1,467 MHZ
ACCESSORIES: ORIGINAL FAN OF AMD
ORIGINAL CALCOMANIA OF AMD 

this site claims dut3c is 1.75v.the url:- *www.pcenlinea.com/mp/17399.html


----------



## TheMask (Jan 5, 2004)

crusader77 said:
			
		

> i dont know why but thats what my bios is showing and *when i overclock, it is 1.8v.  *



Do u mean to say that when you overclock u set it to 1.8V or it does so all by itself?


----------



## TheMask (Jan 5, 2004)

OK>> i have been trying for the past hour to find a link to post the OPN codes (for Vcore), but i havent found any yet... so i'll give it to u here!

Supposin the CPU is a D_*L*_T3C - L defines 1.5V

Instead of the *L* if its the following letter, it corrrespondingly defines the voltages given!

*Y - 1.10V
C - 1.15V
T - 1.20V
X - 1.25V
W - 1.30V
J - 1.35V
V - 1.40V
Q- 1.45V
L - 1.50V
H - 1.55V
U - 1.60V
K - 1.65V
P - 1.70V
M - 1.75V
N - 1.80V*


----------



## crusader77 (Jan 6, 2004)

i increase it to 1.8v ,as thats the recommended overclock voltage for my xp1700+. i am not a 'pro' overclocker and am new to o'cing my processor..(i have overclocked my gfx card before quite a few times though..).


----------



## TheMask (Jan 6, 2004)

well man.. incresing Vcore results in exponential rise in the CPU temperature.

BTW, is urs a Thoroughbred B core 1700+?


----------



## crusader77 (Jan 6, 2004)

yea ur right! i did notice a rise in temp. when i o'cd the first time.it normally is around 45-48 deg C, but after o'c it was about 50-55 deg C,,but that is still ok and not near the danger limit. i think it is a thoroughbred,,,its definately not palamino.  
and also, can u tell me what my fan rpm should be for both cabinate and cpu fans.(my current cpu fan rpm is about 4500-4900 rpm). and when i o'c and play a game or so,, and then check my voltage it increases automatically to 1.84v. is that ok?


----------



## TheMask (Jan 6, 2004)

Most of the mobos over-volt the CPU. That means to say they supply about 0.05V more than what u have set it to. In my ASUS board, when i set it to 1.7V, i get around 1.75V. So its ok to see that increase. And also, the Vcore doesnt stay stable. it usually fluctuates in the range of 0.05V.

The CPU fan speed depends on the HSF itself. Long back AMD CPUs acame bundled with 6000 rpm fans. now-a-days almost all of them (my 1700+ and Barton 2500+) come with 2500rpm fans. It doesnt matter* much *how fast the fan is running, but what matters is how cool the HSF is keeping the CPU. The latest bundled HSF are all light-weight desing helping in better cooling compared to the older heavier HSFs.

And about ur CPU, may be its a T-bred A core one. Or its just that u r unlucky with a poor OCing T-bred B core! like me!


----------



## coolcrook007 (Jan 21, 2004)

good piece of knowledge Thnx all


----------



## coolcrook007 (Jan 21, 2004)

not tht i wud try any of it though


----------



## TheMask (Jan 22, 2004)

may be u should


----------



## akshayt (Jan 25, 2004)

i want to overclock my 1.7ghs on i845 with sd 133 ram,what to do?


----------



## TheMask (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Akshay, if it is a Intel Original motherboard, then u might as well forget OCing. Coz INtel boards are pathetic OCers. 

They remind me of my old DFI KT133 mobo that wont boot at all if i increased the FSB more than 108 from default 100...


----------



## akshayt (Jan 27, 2004)

can't i make it 2ghs,i will bring 2 fans and a heat sink,even 108 is still 1.8ghs for me,may be good in the future,how did darklod do so much,can't i even do 200-300mhs.


----------



## ice (Jan 27, 2004)

coolcrook007 said:
			
		

> not tht i wud try any of it though



dude u haeva  pentium.. this oc'ing gudie for amd's


----------



## TheMask (Jan 28, 2004)

Akshay said:
			
		

> can't i make it 2ghs,i will bring 2 fans and a heat sink,even 108 is still 1.8ghs for me,may be good in the future,how did darklod do so much,can't i even do 200-300mhs.



Darklord's is a very new mobo and very new CPU. The 2.4Cs are the most user friendly Intel chips when it comes to OCing. Plus, Darky's is a Asus mobo and not an Intel one.

But, the best way to know how much u can OC is to try it. Since the Intels are multiplier locked, u have to sitck with FSB OCing. Increase the FSB in steps of 2 and test the system. If ur system wont boot, clear the CMOS and get goin agian.


----------



## smnrock (Jan 28, 2004)

*Can i try*

Hi Mask,

I have amd 2400 and a7v8x-mx mobo 512mb hynix ddr333 
can i try overclocking in this setup ?


----------



## TheMask (Jan 28, 2004)

Unfortunately, NO! Ur motherboard has on-board Video, so it will not let you overclock in the BIOS!

But, i am not sure if u r using the on-board Video or if u have a AGP card. Anyways, i have not tried OCing on that motherboard with a AGP card. A friend of mine has that motherboard, but he runs on on-board video. I'll check the OC possibility with a AGP card and will let u know.

It'll take a few days b'coz he's got exams now.

BTW, i wud say A7V8X-MX is the best Value-for-Money motherboard you can get for AMD! and its nice that u have 512MB DDR333 RAM too!


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Jan 28, 2004)

softFSB, Rain 2, CPU Idle, MB monitor. 

keep then handy


----------



## GunshotSilence (Jan 28, 2004)

my mobo is from vesta andihave a intel 810e chipset

thses r the specs of it: 



> VMBO-109 (Intel 810E)
> 
> Processor - IntelÂ® PentiumÂ® III & CeleronÂ® (PGA 370 Type).
> 
> ...



so how do i overclock??
if mine is a p3 933mghz and i suppose 235w power?


----------



## TheMask (Jan 29, 2004)

Gunshot. If u had read my AMD OCing guide carefully, u wud have known what to do to OC 



			
				[url=*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=442&start=0 said:
			
		

> MY AMD OC guide[/url]]
> Once you are up and running with your system, it is always better to run the components at their default speed to see if everything works. When you are satisfied with ur system and ready to get more juice out of it, here?s what you cud do.
> 
> 1. With in the BIOS, increase the FSB in steps of Four.
> ...


----------



## GunshotSilence (Jan 29, 2004)

but whree do i find the jumpers and how do i recog it??
i got intel's frequency identifier software

and whats incrementof 4??
whats the fsb??


----------



## TheMask (Jan 30, 2004)

> *The speed at which a processor runs is the product of the FSB (Front Side Bus) and the Multiplier.
> 
> For a 1700+ running at 1466MHZ, it is FSB 133 x Multiplier 11 = 1466MHz. If u still remember 2nd grade math u will know that u cud increase the speed of the CPU by either increasing the FSB or the multiplier. For a thousand reasons known and unknown, CPU manufacturers, suffice to say INTEL & AMD, lock the multipliers on CPUs. AMD until a short time ago did ship out tons of Multiplier Unlocked CPUs making it the most loved CPU among Overclocking enthusiasts. But for the past month or so, even AMD has started to lock their range of CPUs. *




Hope that helps about ur query of FSB.


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Jan 31, 2004)

*My overclocking queries...*

Hey ppl,
I was free in the afternoon today and was getting a little bored so I thought why not screw with the computer, so I decided to try some overclocking... although I have a pretty decent configuration and don't feel the need for any oomphs right now... but still, I wanted to know how far I can go with my CPU.


-------------------------------------------


RIG CONFIGURATION:
-------------------------

Intel Pentium 4 2.4 ghz 512 L2 cache

Stock HSF

ASUS P4PE-X/TE (Intel 845PE) Series 


ABOUT THE MOBO:
----------------------

P4PE-X/TE socket 478 Pentium 4 motherboard is based on the Intel 845PE chipset. Supporting DDR400(Overclocking), and FSB800(Overclocking) and an abundance of advanced features, P4PE-X/TE enables outstanding performance and value.

ASUS P4PE-X/TE offers robust overclocking options to maximize system performance.

Flexible CPU Core Voltage Adjustments in 0.025V increments over defaults 

SFS (Stepless Frequency Selection) from 100Mhz up to 230MHz at 1MHz increanerts 

AGP/PCI Asynchronous Mode with FSB (fixed AGP/PCI frequencies) 

ASUS propritary C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall)

6 Channel Audio

AGP 8x

10/100 Mbps LAN Support

USB 2.0 Ready

----------


RAM hynix DDR333 256MB ( I think there is one stick in there )

Gfx card: ASUS V9950 GeForce FX 5900 Series ( Delux, I think )

PSU: 350w Stock

CABINET: iBOX

  I have reversed the power supply fan and screwed it back in. In most cases this will cause a temperature drop of approximately 5 to 10 degrees.


OS: Windows XP SP2 beta ( w/ all the sweeeet tweaks applied )


*www.freewebs.com/domain2xtreme/os/v9950.JPG
_The AGP card_


*www.freewebs.com/domain2xtreme/os/p4pexte.JPG
_The motherboard_


*www.freewebs.com/domain2xtreme/os/cable030.JPG
*www.freewebs.com/domain2xtreme/os/cable027.JPG
_I saw this on some website and applied it to my cables... cool!_



-------------------------------------------


Step 1
-------

First I installed the benchmarking and monitoring tools: 3Dmark2001SE, SiSsoftSandra2004, WCPUID, MBM 5.3.5.0


Step 2
-------

I have never flashed any BIOS before, so i thought lets flash! Flashed successfully with p4pe1007.awd


Step 3
-------

Since my mobo has C.P.R feature, I freely increased the values w/ big increments. I only did rigourous benchmarking when I did't get a BSOD ( After 3.1ghz there was no way that it cud have gone any further, at least not w/o some extra cooling arrangements)



Step 4
-------

Increased the *CPU EXTERNAL FREQUENCY* from auto(133) => 145 => 150 => 173 (stable)

Kept the *Vcore* to 1.525v till 160, then increased it to 1.550v till 168, then 1.600v for 173 (stable)

Firstly I tried to manually configure the *memory frequency* from 333 to something greater but the only value available was 363, that was too high, so I set it to Auto. (Anyways as I increased the External Frequency the memory frequency was itself increasing)

The *Temperature* initially @ 2400mhz was 36-38C => @ 2520mhz was the same => ..... => @ 3098.87mhz was 42-46C (under extreme ALU and Multimedia Bmarks)

 Anyhow, what is the optimum temperature for my setup?



*www.freewebs.com/domain2xtreme/os/occpuid31.JPG
_WCPUID showing the final stable speed, tested with all the Bmarks for 3 hours_



*www.freewebs.com/domain2xtreme/os/mem31.JPG
_Memory bandwidth bmark, look pretty to me_



*www.freewebs.com/domain2xtreme/os/oc31mm.JPG
_CPU multimedia Bmark_



 Can sum one explain to me why the hell The Float iSSE2 bar did not increased too much after the OC, where as the Integer bar has increased significantly?


 Also, look at the 3.2ghz machine its broken all the barriers! mine is atleast running at 3.1ghz and not even close to the given stat, why!?


 CPU multiple is locked at 18x right, there is no way one cud increase it,eh?


Did I do something wrong here...or was it good


----------



## TheMask (Feb 1, 2004)

one word for ur post - *AWESOME!!!*

Man, u shud have started a new thread too 

Now, i think i'll get some screenshots too


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Feb 1, 2004)

Thank you!

I ASKED FOR SOME ANSWERS D00D!


----------



## gagandeep89 (Feb 1, 2004)

i got xp 2400+ and a gigabyte mobo 7vkmp-p 
and radeon 8500LE ( 64 mb )  and 256 ddr 2700
wat do u think wat i can do 
cpu is actually new so dont wanna do now but i m really interested 
in overclocking it 
actually in india if i could get gud fans and watercooling then it
would be gr8 
here at my place nobdy knws u cool with ways like that haha


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks Everyone I got my answers at Tech-Arena


----------



## akshayt (Feb 1, 2004)

this thread is becoming polpular


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Feb 1, 2004)

*Update... 2.4ghz @ 3.11 ghz*

Thank you for clarifying my doubts. ( I'm saying this to peeps at TA  )

I tested with some more with the values and managed to increase CPU to 3.11ghz ( lol ) but some nice increase in the memory bandwidth, see below

*www.free-webspace.biz/domain2xtreme/feb1_ocmemb311.JPG
_New Stable Memory bandwidth_


*www.free-webspace.biz/domain2xtreme/feb1_ocab311.JPG
_New CPU Arith Bmark_

*www.free-webspace.biz/domain2xtreme/feb1_temp311.JPG
_The final temp, even after 5 hrs of stress testing (Prime95: 3 hrs; SiSSS Bur-in: 2 hrs_


My Settings were:

*CPU:* 174
*Vcore:* 1.625v 
*DDR Voltage:* 2.6v (can't go beyond that)
*Other DDR settings:* 2T-2T-2T-5T (tested by mem86, By SiSSS)
*DDR refresh:* By SPD (I tried 15.6us but made everything unstable)

-----------

*Final CPU speed:* 3111 mhz
*Mem Bdwth:* Int Buff iSSE2 2601 MB/s; Float Buff iSSE2 2611 MB/s (some increase!) 
*Temperature:* 52-55 C (its not going beyond that, YaY!)

Played Prince of Persia all day long w/o any probs!


----------



## akshayt (Feb 1, 2004)

that is a good system in terms of speed


----------



## darklord (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool,3.11 Ghz,not bad at all.

Congradulations my friend.  

here are some of my latest results.Infact last evening,

*darklord.tech-arena.com/P4Overclocking/3.3ghz.JPG

 

*darklord.tech-arena.com/P4Overclocking/Arithmetic@3.3.JPG

*darklord.tech-arena.com/P4Overclocking/Multimedia%20@3.3.JPG

What do you think guys?


----------



## TheMask (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## crusader77 (Feb 5, 2004)

thats an amazing overclock!!!   
the sisoftsandra results are just unbelieveable!!!!!!!  
whats the temp. and voltage after the overclock darklord?


----------



## Apollyon (Feb 7, 2004)

hmm....heres my new oc 1800xp@2.36ghz...i could run at 2.46ghz, but thoda unstable....should try something diff...hmmm....maybe more fsb n a lower multiplier...cause temps were no problem...52c at load

*venus.walagata.com/w/apollyon/5874795.jpg

*venus.walagata.com/w/apollyon/775789.jpg


----------



## crusader77 (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## crusader77 (Feb 7, 2004)

And the winner for the best and most outrageous overclock is :- Apollyon  )


----------



## TheMask (Feb 7, 2004)

Apollyon! Congrats dood... thats a very sweet OC!

Darky and Apollyon, u both rock!


----------



## sunmysore (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey mask, did Apollyon beat u?


----------



## TheMask (Feb 8, 2004)

of course he has; he did! The max OC i have ever seen is 2275MHz


----------



## Apollyon (Feb 8, 2004)

masky...thats cause u have maybe got a 2500 with low oc potential..cause those bad boyz r as good a ocing chip as the 1700dlt3c's....maybe a bad ocing chip...so thats y u can oc only upto 2275mhz........otherwise dood with that awesome ram u have (which btw i aim to steal someday  ) u can easily touch 2.5ghz on aircooling...hey mask btw whats the highest fsb u managed on ur a7n8xdlx...?...u have a version 2 board na??i have version 1.6...managed to run at 225fsb n unstable at 230fsb...u will surely get better results with that ram n that version 2 board...


----------



## TheMask (Feb 9, 2004)

U da lucky man dood 

My Barton is a DUT3C, unfortunately. Thats the best i cud get here 

And my mobo runs fine at 225FSB too  i havent tried anything higher than that. Coz i didnt want to decrease the multiplier. May be i'll try it out sometime and let u know


----------



## sunmysore (Feb 9, 2004)

TheMask said:
			
		

> i havent tried anything higher than that. Coz i didnt want to decrease the multiplier



Aren't the multipliers in the bartons locked??

Then how the hell wud the multipliers decrease??


----------



## Apollyon (Feb 9, 2004)

multipliers on the bartons which r manufactured after week 39 r locked...so not all bartons have locked multipliers...if u r lucky enough u can get one which has the multiplers unlocked...u can get the manufacturing week from the stepping code.


----------



## addicted (Mar 10, 2004)

How safe is it to change the FSB frequency?

What are the appropriate temperatures for the cpu and motherboard?


----------



## TheMask (Mar 10, 2004)

hey addicted, all that depends on your motherboard (mainly the options within the BIOS or thru jumpers on the motherboard), Processor and somewhat on the RAM too...

Tell us what ur configuration is and someone will enlighten you about the FSB and temperature...


----------



## FleaPython (Apr 2, 2004)

i hav 1800xp, the mobo is gigabyte ga7va with kt400 chipset,256mb of 266mhz ram. thru the bios i hav o/ced  to 1897mhz  by only setting the fsb to 165. [which is the max available]....havnt touched anythin else....so im thinkin it cud go more...  

@stock the temp used to be 39...but now its around 47..... ran sisoft sandra....but it stops due to power supply temp crossing 50C...wat do i do bout this???  

i did think of buying 400mhz ram...but my vendor sayz it wud be of no use since cpu fsb is 266 n also m/b  only supports upto 333mhz dimms...  so wat say???

also any suggestions as to how i can take the Mhz further wud be helpful...how do i increase the multiplier?? pls suggest some softwares to do this to coz many of my friends r interested in this but dont want to fiddle with the bios???? a list of all the useful softwares in this regard wud be useful.....any help appreciated n thnx in advance..


----------



## aunlead (Apr 7, 2004)

to increase ur mhz further there r lots of ways...like using lead pencil and drawing a thin line around punched hole or gap & join the two connectors or pins on cpu.....if ur bios supports voltage overclockin then fix ur fsb at a certian speed say 133 or 266 mhz then increment ur voltages in 1v....testing for stability each time.......if ur system becomes unstable then go back few volts & increment ur voltage in 0.1...etc....dont worry if u take necessary precautions nothin will happein to ur processor(it wont *BURN)....usin s/w, i think gigabyte provides there own OC s/w...check them out...with s/w u can do mostly safe OC....to push ur system to its limits i need to get down & dirty........

ps:
if u want step by step procedure on usin lead pencil OC....u know where to get me.....


----------



## FleaPython (Apr 7, 2004)

knew bout da pencil trick...but it voids my warraty...still hav 2 years left... dont wanna lose tht....hav already fried one processor less thn a year back...increasin the voltage further increases my temp...so no point doin it...gigabyte Sftwr SUCKS.....i cant chng my multiplier...n u havnt given me names of any TP sftwrz....well thnx anywayz...wud hav helped if u gav me names of any other stfwrz....BTW wat hav u taken ur CPu clock to????


----------



## FleaPython (Apr 7, 2004)

so ur rig is not runnin on dual channel mode??? un shud hav opted for 2 dimms of 256 mb dude....


----------



## aunlead (Apr 7, 2004)

mine barton 2500xp runs @ 2.00 ghz...thats all i need now...its @ 45 -50.....pushed it to 2.4ghz...temp reached 60.....worked for 4 - 5 hrs....ran sandra test...was stable.....then pulled it back to 2ghz.....think if u can hardwire ur mobo to increase ur voltage...& increasing ur voltage will increases ur temp...but thats wat u want right..a faster processsor....


----------



## aunlead (Apr 7, 2004)

then i will have to pay twice wat i pay for my ram....& look at the bright side ...next updg...willl be 1gb ram..not bad.....


----------



## FleaPython (Apr 7, 2004)

how wud u pay twice...i said 2 dimms of 256 each....wud hav wrked out almost da same...


----------



## aunlead (Apr 7, 2004)

well they didnt ... 1.they where kingston ram...2. they were not available  3. they where 1k to 1.5 k more costlier than my ram according to my dealer....


----------



## FleaPython (Apr 7, 2004)

still dude the price wud hav been worth the performance boost u wud get.....with a rig like dat u shudnt hav missed out on this....


----------



## FleaPython (Apr 7, 2004)

well ....jst i Q....is crucial ram availble @ ur dealer???


----------



## dcetech (May 3, 2004)

There is big diff. b/w kingston or transient RAM and any other RAM available in market
Kingston & Transient RAMs r best


----------



## TheMask (May 3, 2004)

Yep... Kingston ValueRAM and Transcend are branded RAMs. They are of very good quality. Besides, Hynix RAM is very good too, but the problem is you get a lot of fake/duplicate Hynix RAMs!!!


----------



## darklord (May 3, 2004)

dcetech said:
			
		

> There is big diff. b/w kingston or transient RAM and any other RAM available in market
> Kingston & Transient RAMs r best



It is Transcend and not Transient


----------



## akshayc (May 3, 2004)

Would anyone mention how to enable ocing on amd chips? not possible on todays 'stock' chips as such.


----------



## darklord (May 4, 2004)

akshayc said:
			
		

> Would anyone mention how to enable ocing on amd chips? not possible on todays 'stock' chips as such.



What exactly are you trying to say?

I didnt get your question although i know that the current Bartons are multiplier locked.I dont have any idea about unlocking it.Atleast not aware of it.
Even though you cn overclock by increasing the FSB


----------



## aunlead (May 7, 2004)

"i know that the current Bartons are multiplier locked"

multiplier locked???......i am runnin my barton @10 x 200..by default it runs at 11x200.....so i didnt get it....wat multiplier locked???


----------



## aunlead (May 7, 2004)

was curious so did some research about "multiplier locked in barton"....was preety intresting read....thnks for info


----------



## TheMask (May 7, 2004)

aunlead said:
			
		

> "i know that the current Bartons are multiplier locked"
> 
> multiplier locked???......i am runnin my barton @10 x 200..by default it runs at *11x200*.....so i didnt get it....wat multiplier locked???



Hey the Barton 2500+ runs at 11x166 by default


----------



## aunlead (May 7, 2004)

typo....its 11x166 & not 11x200.....thkns @TheMask.....


----------



## anusoni (May 7, 2004)

Well either try all these methods or get a motherboard that does everything for u, i got a soltek motherboard and celeron 1.9Ghz processor on board, the fun part, the bios has an option, which when selected goes thro' all the possible fsb's  and selects the one at which the system is most stable. Its pretty amazing, no need to manually test each stable fsb or multiplier setting !


----------



## darklord (May 8, 2004)

anusoni said:
			
		

> Well either try all these methods or get a motherboard that does everything for u, i got a soltek motherboard and celeron 1.9Ghz processor on board, the fun part, the bios has an option, which when selected goes thro' all the possible fsb's  and selects the one at which the system is most stable. Its pretty amazing, no need to manually test each stable fsb or multiplier setting !



Celeron for overclocking....dude get something decent.
Soltek is not very famous amongst overclockers.


----------



## TheMask (May 8, 2004)

hey. thats cool to hear man.. which model is ur soltek board?


----------



## anusoni (May 8, 2004)

its model is SL-85ERV2/ERV2-L and the technology it uses for overclocking i think is called the RED-STORM Overclocking awesome board, i have seen nothing like this here in chandigarh, my brother got this from the U.S and it was the cheapest board he could find, just goes to show how far behind we are !


----------



## TheMask (May 8, 2004)

lol.. we aint behind... its just that Soltek hasnt introduced its boards in India.. Else, boards such as the gr8 A7N8X Dlx are already available here


----------



## anusoni (May 8, 2004)

Yea what i meant was that this so great board was the cheapest according to the retailer and with so many features, here if u buy a cheapest board it would have only 3 PCI slots ,no AGP slot and everything onboard, while this board has 6 PCI slots, 3 DDR-SDRAM slots with 6 USB Ports and an AGP 4x Slot, with an onboard 6 Channel sound ..talk about loaded ! I am in phase of buying a new computer and well i don't think I can get a board with these many features at a price i can afford, do you ?


----------



## TheMask (May 8, 2004)

well man, the prices in US are almost half of what u pay for here... u even get a 9800 Pro for as low as $199 thats about 9k INR!


----------



## anusoni (May 8, 2004)

oh sweet ! oh well i just started my job as a programmer a while ago, maybe by the time i am in a respectible position i'll be earning enough to satisfy my tech needs !!!


----------



## TheMask (May 8, 2004)

hahaha... satisy? never dood ... by the time u get what u have desired for long, something new is already out..


----------



## anusoni (May 8, 2004)

yeah totally agree, maybe i ought to raise my ambition to become a millionaire and actually fund the reasearch going into these things, that way i get to use the prototypes even before they're advertised !!!


----------



## TheMask (May 8, 2004)

lol.. if all that u plan materialises (and hope they do..), give us a few for "testing"


----------



## kunal (May 8, 2004)

SOLtek is bad maan......they should rechristen it assoltek.......just like asus has as(s)rock..


----------



## kunal (May 8, 2004)

but I love my ASUS....


----------



## anusoni (May 8, 2004)

Asus does rock but the price of asus also very rocking !!! btw Whats with all this criticism Kunal ?


----------



## darklord (May 8, 2004)

The thing is when you get a board FOR overclocking then it has to be good.Whatever doesnt overclock good,gets hammered around.Simple isnt it.
Soltek is a cost effective solution and not an enthusiast solution or for that matter overclocking solution.  

I agreeeee ASUS ROCKSSSSS

I just love ASUS


----------



## Apollyon (May 8, 2004)

hey kunal don't diss soltek so much ..their nforce2 based sl-75frn "golden flame" mobo was quite good..


----------



## anusoni (May 8, 2004)

i am telling you, the overlcocking features on SL-85ERV2/85ERV2-L are amazing, it lets change u the FSB in 1 Mhz increments, what other board(besides ASUS) would let u do that ?
 I agree Asus rocks, but its just not affordable sometimes !


----------



## TheMask (May 8, 2004)

Oh yes!!! Asus lets u increase the FSB in steps of 1 too.. Moreover, it also gives u a wide range of options for running the RAM at different % (percentage) of the CPU FSB...

U can run ur CPU at 200FSB and run the RAM at 83% of CPU FSB, which is nothing but the speed of DDR333 (166MHz).

Plus there are the usual options of Memory Timing, CPU Vcore, Vdimm et al


----------



## anusoni (May 8, 2004)

yaar my birthday 17th august , somebody gift me it, i'll send u my address later !


----------



## TheMask (May 9, 2004)

sure.. in ur dreams


----------



## anusoni (May 9, 2004)

Well in my dreams i purchased a top of the line laptop, with a top of the line palmtop and a desktop PC with ALL the Accessories(including 55 Inch plasma screen and 4 Ghz HT PiV) !


----------



## kunal (May 9, 2004)

> hey kunal don't diss soltek so much ..their nforce2 based sl-75frn "golden flame" mobo was quite good..


agreed, but why is this forum so sensitive to sarcasm?


----------



## kunal (May 9, 2004)

> yaar my birthday 17th august , somebody gift me it, i'll send u my address later !


we wouldn't even gift you a viagra tablet .forget the Asus motherboard


----------



## anusoni (May 9, 2004)

yea right, i don't need the viagra tablet   hey listen seriously are u from chandigarh or around ? if yes any idea where i can get this board ?


----------



## kunal (May 9, 2004)

no dude, I ain't from chandigarh, but you should be able to get it, just hunt around.........or the best place is to buy it from Delhi.


----------



## anusoni (May 9, 2004)

WEll the hunt begins tuesday then !
Thanx for all ur replies !  altho' i came here to solve a few problems, i have my own problem(quite different i might add) solved !


----------



## kunal (May 9, 2004)

HEY DARKIE, DID YOU TRY O/C YOUR ATHLON-64, LEMME KNOW....I was thinking of buying a 64FX, infact I may buy this month itself........any LAN party games on the anvil? lemme know......IM stuck with a Athlon XP-2000+ with an a7v8x this month


----------



## Apollyon (May 9, 2004)

hmm...dark oced his 3000+ to 2.4ghz on air....64fx!! u serious???


----------



## darklord (May 9, 2004)

kunal said:
			
		

> HEY DARKIE, DID YOU TRY O/C YOUR ATHLON-64, LEMME KNOW....I was thinking of buying a 64FX, infact I may buy this month itself........any LAN party games on the anvil? lemme know......IM stuck with a Athlon XP-2000+ with an a7v8x this month



Athlon 64 FX ....reallyy?????????      

What board?

Reply soon i am very curious.

Give the Price too.  

No LAN parties planned as yet.Will inform when done.


----------



## TheMask (May 9, 2004)

Hey Kunal, check out Darky's OC's thread.. here.. *forums.tech-arena.com/showthread.php?t=2599


----------



## go4inet (May 16, 2004)

ya great one mate !


----------



## djang (Jun 9, 2004)

If you wanna find out the processor speed, codename,L1 & L2 cache of your amd processor try downloading this tool 
  *www.amd.com/us-en/assets/content_type/utilities/cpuinfo.exe


----------



## anishcool (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Everybody,

I am a newbie in here. Actually this is my first post. I've been a longtime Digit subscriber but had no time to check out this gr8 place. I know what i've missed now ! I hope i'll get acknowledged by the masters of this forumexter, The Mask, Darklord etc.

Speaking bout overclocking i overclocked my junk PIII from 450Mhz to 1.1Ghz. As far as the config goes It's so old that i don't eben know the chipset, however it was a Baby-AT motherboard, had 64MB SD RAM (133 Mhz). I installed four more fans and cut holes in the cabinet for cooling. It runs WinNT and Red Hat Linux with a 80GB HDD and I have lent it to a friend who uses it to host his websites, and has even installed a gigabit ethernet contoller. The Icing on the cake of this system A 9800PRO. Believe it or not My friend has actually installed one for his gaming purposes with a 17" mon as he says it performs better than his PIV !!!!

I am just left        

Cheers !


----------



## aadipa (Jul 8, 2004)

P3 450? that was the first P3 introduced by intel, so mobo will hardly have 8x AGP to compliment 9800Pro.

450 to 1.1 is a good job


----------



## anusoni (Jul 8, 2004)

anishcool said:
			
		

> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I am a newbie in here. Actually this is my first post. I've been a longtime Digit subscriber but had no time to check out this gr8 place. I know what i've missed now ! I hope i'll get acknowledged by the masters of this forumexter, The Mask, Darklord etc.
> 
> ...


P III 450 to 1.1 ??? wow are u serious ? which motherboard u got ?
my 450 (the same the first PIII that intel introduced.) used to hang the system even when i clocked it to 800 something MHz ! 
gotta tell me which board u have ?


----------



## darklord (Oct 1, 2004)

anishcool said:
			
		

> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I am a newbie in here. Actually this is my first post. I've been a longtime Digit subscriber but had no time to check out this gr8 place. I know what i've missed now ! I hope i'll get acknowledged by the masters of this forumexter, The Mask, Darklord etc.
> 
> ...



P3 450 MHz to 1.1GHz???????
If youdont know,P3 chipsets did nothave working PCI/AGP locks so ithink that kinda overclock isnt possible.What is the vcore at 1.1 GHz? Also what kinda cooling did you use anyways?

Why not post a screenshot ofyour achievements?


----------



## anishcool (Oct 4, 2004)

darklord said:
			
		

> P3 450 MHz to 1.1GHz???????
> If youdont know,P3 chipsets did nothave working PCI/AGP locks so ithink that kinda overclock isnt possible.What is the vcore at 1.1 GHz? Also what kinda cooling did you use anyways?
> 
> Why not post a screenshot ofyour achievements?



I dont understand what you mean by PCI/AGP locks. yes the mobo does have a 4x AGP slot. its one of the very first intel motherboards that was released for P3. the whole system was assembled in taiwan, and imported by RP Tech. the bios also has been flashed many times so i exactly cant tell you what bios it uses. the mobo manual does not give any details abt the manufacturer. 

i dont have a digital camera so screen shots not possible. the cooling is nothing at all. i have taken off the cabinet casing and my gr8 freind has kept it in his office n directed the air con blast onto it !


----------



## darklord (Oct 9, 2004)

> I dont understand what you mean by PCI/AGP locks.



By PCI/AGP locks i mean to say that when you increase the FSB ,the frequencies of PCI & AGP buses remain the same and dont increase proportionally.P3 boards lacked this capability so increasing FSB insanely leads to increasing these frequencies proportionally and might damage your AGP/PCI cards eventually.



> the whole system was assembled in taiwan, and imported by RP Tech



Why was that done?  :roll: 




> i dont have a digital camera so screen shots not possible.



I am asking you for a screenshot of CPU-Z, this is a software,run it and it gives you  whole system info.

To take screenshot, just press alt+prtscn keys and ctrl+v on paintbrush,acdsee....
thats all.


----------



## anishcool (Oct 15, 2004)

no i luckily did not have any PCI/AGP cards !  had onboard graphics and an external modem. the pc was one of the very first P3's bought in india. i dont know whether it was really assembled in taiwan but the boxes and all the components and the pc assemblers manual read in bold letters "Made in Taiwan" i will give you a screenshot of CPU-Z as soon as my exams are over !


----------



## darklord (Oct 16, 2004)

> no i luckily did not have any PCI/AGP cards ! had onboard graphics and an external modem



I guess then you had not connected the Hard Disk too.  



> the pc was one of the very first P3's bought in india. i dont know whether it was really assembled in taiwan but the boxes and all the components and the pc assemblers manual read in bold letters "Made in Taiwan"



Your motherboard and other components must have been manufactured in Taiwan,nothing new, even today the best of computer hardware is made in Taiwan.
Everything is imported here and assembled here.
Looks like same is the case with you.


----------



## pr@k@sh (Oct 20, 2004)

What A Great Post..!!!


----------



## anishcool (Oct 23, 2004)

no darkord, i know that all the best stuff is made in taiwan but i am telling you, this one was assembled in taiwan. sorry can't post CPU-Z result as t does not support NT. the machine has been clocked down to 780 Mhz now. we never used it at 1095 Mhz, we just booted into win 98se. i guess that's an accomplishment in its own way !

Cheers !


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 27, 2004)

Congrats dudes!


----------



## icecoolz (Oct 28, 2004)

Well here's my config first. Am only posting the relevant components:

AMD Athalon XP 2600+ Barton (can be OC'ed to 3 ghz)
Asus A7N8X-E deluxe mobo 
512 MB hynix 333 mhz RAM
BFG Geforce 6800 128 MB CARD 

the rest I dont think is relevant. Anyways heres what I got upto till date. When I got the processor it was clocked at 166 mhz x 11.5 so my processor was running at 1900 Mhz. I got it upto 174 x 11.5 with just increasing the FSB. Ran all the benchmarks worked fine. When I got upto 178 the OS booted abut the benchmarks started giving issues and also later on the OS crashed cos I was messing with my graphics card as well (comes with a software to OC ur graphics card). The best thing was that when it rebooted I got an info on the screen that the cmos has been reset due to instability and well its back to 166 mhz...not bad...saves me the trouble of keeping my chasis open and resetting the jumper everytime. Right now the vcore is at 1.65 V. But the FSB can go upto 200 mhz and the multiplier can go upto 14 I think. Anyways I dont intend to push it that far now....Maybe in a years time when I know I'll need to upgrade to 64 bit processors.

My questions are : 

1) Is it advisable to OC ur graphics card and the processor at the same time. This leads to some frequent crashing. 

2) And can they be OC'ed together at all ?????!!!! 

Any other advice would be much appreciated. 

My 3DMark 03 scores at the moment is 8323 .... Let me see how far I can push it...


----------



## darklord (Oct 28, 2004)

> 1) Is it advisable to OC ur graphics card and the processor at the same time. This leads to some frequent crashing.



Yes it can be done,it wont cause any problem whatsoever.



> 2) And can they be OC'ed together at all ?????!!!!



What exactly are you asking?



> Any other advice would be much appreciated.



A Pro OC'er needs no advice.   



> My 3DMark 03 scores at the moment is 8323 .... Let me see how far I can push it...



That score is a dream for me.


----------



## icecoolz (Oct 28, 2004)

well ur first answer answered my query anyways. So thanks. Right now if I try to tweak my graphics card even a lil bit its super sensitive...maybe a problem with my OS...will test and let u know...

Pro OC'er yes....me is a newbie to OC so any advice is info to me


----------



## skate056 (Oct 31, 2004)

*AMD processor for MSI KT4Ultra*

Hi,
Just wanted to get some information for upgrading my PC.
Right now I am using a  AMD Athlon XP 1700+ on a MSI KT4Ultra motherboard (VIA KT400 chipset). I just want to upgrade to a faster processor. Any suggestions(with price) about compatible processors available in the market? 
Thanks,
Saket


----------



## darklord (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: AMD processor for MSI KT4Ultra*



			
				skate056 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Just wanted to get some information for upgrading my PC.
> Right now I am using a  AMD Athlon XP 1700+ on a MSI KT4Ultra motherboard (VIA KT400 chipset). I just want to upgrade to a faster processor. Any suggestions(with price) about compatible processors available in the market?
> Thanks,
> Saket



I guess you havent realised the hidden potential in your CPU.


----------



## sunmysore (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: AMD processor for MSI KT4Ultra*



			
				skate056 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Just wanted to get some information for upgrading my PC.
> Right now I am using a  AMD Athlon XP 1700+ on a MSI KT4Ultra motherboard (VIA KT400 chipset). I just want to upgrade to a faster processor. Any suggestions(with price) about compatible processors available in the market?
> Thanks,
> Saket



hmm...if you have the right core, it can be oced by about 800MHz


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 12, 2004)

AMD Athlon XP Cpu are very much heat generating i think so.
I use compaq laptop so cant tweak it much


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Dec 14, 2004)

hey, anyone can tell me how to over clock my 2600+ cpu! i i have used all the fsb to run it to its mentioned speed that is 2083Mhz.my board(a7v8x-mx)(asus) gives till 166Mhz.i got it using dsw switch on the board.but,no fsb left i think.
 calculations,
[166Mhz*12.5(freq.multiple)]=2083mhz.


----------



## sunmysore (Dec 14, 2004)

Are those stock speeds????? or do you have a 2000+????

try the "frequency/voltage" option in the BIOS, increase ur FSB there


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 14, 2004)

2600+ Barton ? That cpu is unlocked. Anyways ur mobo is the bottle neck. It doesnt support fsb increases. So I dont think it will support much in terms of OCing. Also remem you can only do so much on stock cooling solutions else u will end up frying ur mobo and ur cpu.


----------



## darklord (Dec 15, 2004)

sunmysore said:
			
		

> Are those stock speeds????? or do you have a 2000+????
> 
> try the "frequency/voltage" option in the BIOS, increase ur FSB there



Asus A7V8X-MX doesnt allow FSB tweaking from BIOS it has DIP switches.


----------



## saROMan (Dec 18, 2004)

well my Bro has a AMD 2000+ XP @1250GHZ, Asus A7v266-MX mobo..but its FSB..Clock Multiplyer...etc features are disabled.....any idea how i can  enable them to  increse FSB ??


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 18, 2004)

Sorry mate that board wont let u change the FSB and nothing can be done about it. Its a crappy board neways


----------



## [flAsh] (Feb 3, 2005)

need info on overclocking, cooling., modding any type of athlon existing on earth??
check out
*amdboard.com/ocspecial.html


----------



## mamba (Feb 6, 2005)

u guys OCing ........ hmmmmmmmmm
CHEK THIS VID OUT , watch the processor jump a FEW feet in the air , leavin a hole behind !!!!!!!!!!!!!
*www.glebeci.ca/users/matt/video/Scene_1_AMD_Duron_Vaporizing_final_divx_lq1.avi
m sure will have some effect on u


----------



## [flAsh] (Feb 6, 2005)

mamba said:
			
		

> u guys OCing ........ hmmmmmmmmm
> CHEK THIS VID OUT , watch the processor jump a FEW feet in the air , leavin a hole behind !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *www.glebeci.ca/users/matt/video/Scene_1_AMD_Duron_Vaporizing_final_divx_lq1.avi
> m sure will have some effect on u



    It was sumthing unbelieveable. wow the processor shud take part in high jumping


----------



## abhi_shake (Mar 16, 2005)

How do you increase the FSB in the BIos?? I searched and searched for it and could not find it anywhere!!


----------



## indro (Mar 17, 2005)

You will find the settings in the BIOS multiplier settings , its quite easy to find it in the MSI motherboards , But everything is BIOS dependent.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 22, 2005)

Cool guide Dude,
keep it up.


----------



## TheMask (Apr 12, 2005)

rachitboom2 said:
			
		

> Cool guide Dude,
> keep it up.



if those compliments are for me, Thanks a ton dood!


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 18, 2005)

ok ill be frank.. i haven tried OCing till now.. i have a PIV 1.5 GHZ,, fresh diagnoise showed that my processer is running at 1503 Mhz... i would like to over clock it.. also it says multiplier supported are 13.0x,14.0x....,24.0x 

till how much can i over clock it.. i have MS-6529 Mobo (from MSI) and 256 MBram.. can sum1 help me over clock my cpu..


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 20, 2005)

guys more than 2 days since i asked ur help.. sum1 help na.. i dunno how to overclock it.. plz help..


----------



## saketb (Apr 20, 2005)

*overclocking*

Hi,
I am really interested in overclocking my system. Below is my system's spec, please anyone suggest me as upto what extent I can overclock this.

AMD 2600+ Barton
asus a7n8x-e nVidia nforce2
2x256 333 ram

currently running at 1916 mhz

Kindly tell me how much can I get from my system (MHZ?).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dinesh_singh (Jun 28, 2005)

can any one tell me:- is the multiplier for amd athlon 64 3200+ winchester socket 939 locked?????


----------



## The Incredible (Sep 17, 2005)

TheMask said:
			
		

> 4. You may do this till your system doesn?t boot. Once your system fails to boot in, you may have to reset the jumper on the mother board to clear the CMOS. (check the manual as to how it is done)



Hey i havent got any manual with my mobo.

also there's no fsb option in my bios 

wat r jumpers

how 2 reset jumpers to clear CMOS?


plz let me knwo

Anindya


----------



## Retro (Sep 18, 2005)

TheMask said:
			
		

> CAUTION!!!
> 
> 
> Now you?ll reach a point where anymore increase in FSB even by 1MHz, will fail your system to boot. This is the max speed ur CPU will run at at this Vcore value. Vcore is the voltage that is supplied to the CPU by the motherboard. U may increase this value by a mere 0.25V and then repeat thru the stpes1 to 6. Once u have hit the limit at this value of Vcore, try increasing Vcore by another 0.25V and repeat the steps. Whatever you do, DO NOT INCREASE the Vcore beyond 1.8V for AMD processors.



Can anybody explain as to how I can increase the Vcore value? Is it available in the BIOS or what?

BTW, Amazing guide Mask!


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 9, 2005)

hey i'm havin AMD Athlon 1800+ proccy runnin on Biostar M7VKQ with 128 MB SDRAM, 30 GB Maxtor HD, WinXP.

My BIOS r updated but there's no section for frequency. its nowhere on da BIOS.

also a few progs show dat my proccy's original fsb is 133 MHz and it is clocked at 100.xx MHz & dat its original speed is 1533MHz but it is clocked at 1152 MHz just coz da fsb is set to a lower value. how can u set it 2 original value.

Plz help.


----------



## The Incredible (Nov 3, 2005)

sum1 reply pls   


btw is there any software to O/C AMD 1800+ cpu stuck on Biostar M7VKQ (Apollo133 chipset).

pls answer my above query pls.


----------



## Siriusblack (Jan 11, 2006)

@ GEEKY Hey i too have a p4 1.5 ghz back at home running on a gigiabyte motherboard and till date without increasing the vcore value i have oced my cpu till 1.86 ghz only by increasing the fsb. the cpu isnt with me now since i'm in a boarding school in karnatka in class 12 and the sys is back home in uttaranchal. neways u  can always juice out 200 mhz easily on p4 without increasing the v core value


----------



## coolpepe (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi, 
I am really interested in overclocking my system. Below is my system's spec, please anyone suggest me as upto what extent I can overclock this. 

AMD Athlon 3200 64 bit
MSI RS482M2
768 MB RAM
(512x1@400Mhz & 256x1@333Mhz.) 

currently running at 1.99 Ghz.

Kindly tell me how to overclock it and to how much extent. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## malhotra.priyam (Apr 5, 2006)

hey dude can any one tell me how can i over clock my athlon 64 754 pin processor??


----------



## prankie (May 18, 2006)

it seems that there are too many to ask but no one to answer....
well i oc'ed my procci which was
amd64 sempron 2500+
 by changing the fsb from bios..


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 18, 2006)

guys i am new to overclocking, first of all pls tell me wat is the difference b/w bus speed and clock speed , i have prchased AMD athlon 3800+ ,so tell me wat is the bus speed and clock speed of my processor and how much shud i overclock my proccy.


----------



## gowthamashok (Oct 23, 2006)

I hads just overclocked my dumn display adapter(2MB) from 50 Mhz to 
50.55mhz.
P3 800,256RAM


----------



## samrulez (Oct 23, 2006)

gowthamashok said:
			
		

> I hads just overclocked my dumn display adapter(2MB) from 50 Mhz to
> 50.55mhz.
> P3 800,256RAM



lol that's not an overclock!


----------



## max_demon (Oct 24, 2006)

can I overclock my PC
DDR 400 512 MB RAM
AMD 64 Athelon 3500+ 
msi 761GM2-V
Help I need Overclocking
*img131.imageshack.us/img131/8663/maxxxcq1.th.jpg


----------



## samrulez (Oct 24, 2006)

Well.....I don't know about your mobo....but surely your procey can do 2.7GHz+.....*without overclocking your memory* coz I don't think you have some good memory...

So through the BIOS and tell us that you didn't understand...


----------



## Anindya (Oct 24, 2006)

The Incredible said:
			
		

> Hey i havent got any manual with my mobo.
> 
> also there's no fsb option in my bios
> 
> ...



Hello Anindya,
                   U can reset ur CMOS Jumper by just taking out the CMOS Jumper waiting for 1-5 secs and putting it back again. U must fing CMOS Jumper near the CMOS battery. Please check carefully it will be written. Bye!


----------



## crazy_sumi (Oct 29, 2006)

Yo man...
Great tutorial there.

But a few small things I think you should have covered...

Firstly, the Xp range is :- Thoroughbed, Barton, Thorton, Palamino

Secondly, overclocking also deals with various cooling issues, which i think you should have covered in more detail considering the fact that your tutorial is quite comprehensive. You fail to mention the awesome things that can be done provided you have  a good cooling solution..... My Athlon Xp is clocked to 2.9 Ghz from a measly 2.1ghz, with the help of a custom made nitrogen cooling kit ( costs a bomb, but I was gifted ) So, you see a lot can be done than just increasing the speeds by one multiplier.....


But then, I think its just me who is craving for these deatials . The tutorial was great, and you mentioned some things that even I never knew of!!!


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 23, 2007)

Finally found this thread 

k I got a X2 4400+ running on a M2N MX SE

Ram is DDR II 667 Mhz by Trancend.

Core Speed is 2300 Mhz each. I want to know to how how much frequency I can get it up without altering vCore or RAM settings. [Y only change FSB or Multiplier ]

I want it to up like 2500 odd minimum


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 15, 2007)

Update: My  Mobo doesnt allow me to change FSB so OC is out of question 

Here is great thread for OC

*www.nforcershq.com/forum/must-have-programs-and-links-for-overclockers-vt69623.html


----------



## hahahari (Nov 24, 2007)

How much you suppose I can OC my Proccy to?

AMD 4400+ 2x 64 bit
ram 1gb 667 mhz
mobo is m2n...SE one [Dont remember fully] it has an nvidia core though.

thnx friends.


----------



## funkygarzon (Jun 10, 2008)

thanks for the nice post........


----------

